# Something Y'all Don't Know....



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2012)

About me!

Ok I thought this would be a fun way for us to get to know everybody a little better! Post a pic of something that we don't know about you. Can't be something listed in your profile & it of course has to follow the forum rules. 

One of my favorite things to do is COLOR! I love crayons & color pencils! I always have! I had tons of coloring books even when I was a teenager. Now that I have kids it is something that we do togther often. My son got these really cool Cars 2 coloring pages for Christmas & I'm working on one for him. I want to finish it & frame it to hang on his wall. 

So if you wanna participate just take a pic of something that you like to do that we would never guess you'd like to do!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 14, 2012)

Neat idea, Crickett.  Going to have to think about that one, I'm pretty boring.

Hoss


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm completely, totally, 100% obsessed with anything nautical. I build boats as a part time job/hobby and I spend every waking moment thinking of fishing, boating or boat designs.

Currently I'm building a cedar strip canoe and a driftboat...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2012)

Hoss said:


> Neat idea, Crickett.  Going to have to think about that one, I'm pretty boring.
> 
> Hoss



Hoss I'm sure you can think of something!



gstanfield said:


> I'm completely, totally, 100% obsessed with anything nautical. I build boats as a part time job/hobby and I spend every waking moment thinking of fishing, boating or boat designs.
> 
> Currently I'm building a cedar strip canoe and a driftboat...



Gotta post a pic of something nautical. 
Oh & you have a cool job building boats.


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 14, 2012)

OK, here's the first boat I built:


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> OK, here's the first boat I built:



Awesome!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 14, 2012)

Great idea for a thread and Great start to it.  Crickett, That's really cool.
gstanfield,  That is awesome with a capital A!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok I'll Play I Dive, And Drag Race


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2012)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> Ok I'll Play I Dive, And Drag Race



Awesome! I tried SCUBA but it just wasn't for me! My hubby use to drag race too!


----------



## OfcBanks (Jan 15, 2012)

I love riding the trails and mud holes on my brute force 750. The third picture is a Prentice Cooper on Signal Mountain, Tn. Also me and the wife although young (mid 20's) like to go antiquing, we are old souls I guess. That is were I found what is in the last pic. It is a 1933 Toledo honest weight Candy Scale.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2012)

OfcBanks said:


> I love riding the trails and mud holes on my brute force 750. The third picture is a Prentice Cooper on Signal Mountain, Tn. Also me and the wife although young (mid 20's) like to go antiquing, we are old souls I guess. That is were I found what is in the last pic. It is a 1933 Toledo honest weight Candy Scale.



Cool candy scale! My kids love when we take them to the antique stores. One of our favorite shows is American Pickers.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 15, 2012)

I love Guns, I love hunting(anything). My wife says "I will tell you everything you need to know about my husband, He goes to work when he has too & he loves the dogs & well the rest of his time is spent in the woods hunting something."


----------



## rip18 (Jan 15, 2012)

Interesting comments & shots, y'all!  I can't think of nothing y'all don't know about me...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 19, 2012)

No body else wants to share? 

Come on Rip I'm sure you can think of something.


----------



## carver (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope to get my laptop back this weekend,then I'll play.


----------



## mlbfish (Jan 23, 2012)

*Motorcycles*

Too old for dirt bikes now. Switched to Forestry Roads. Also had to down size in order to slow down.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 23, 2012)

mlbfish said:


> Too old for dirt bikes now. Switched to Forestry Roads. Also had to down size in order to slow down.



 I use to have a TTR 125 & then I had a KLX140L. After I crashed & messed my knee up pretty good I quit riding! I do miss it sometimes but now I ride a mountain bike. It's cheaper & better exercise!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Jan 24, 2012)

This is what I do..........I build custom cabinets...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh wow those are beautiful!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 24, 2012)

I like to garden, here are some pictures of last years garden.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Jan 24, 2012)

That's an awesome garden......


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Jan 25, 2012)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> Ok I'll Play I Dive, And Drag Race




Very cool!!  I dive as well and absolutely love it!!

I raced Late model Dirt cars for years..........

awesome hopper..


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 25, 2012)

Aweseom garden, as soon as I get back to GA that's one of the first things on my list. I miss having a garden, but our growing season is insanely short and complex out here. 

The cabinets are very nice too! Top Notch work.

I should add that I also ride motorcycles and dive when the time and weather permits


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2012)

35 Whelen said:


> I like to garden, here are some pictures of last years garden.



That is an awesome garden! I wish I still had my green thumb! I lost is after high school & hadn't found it since.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 25, 2012)

Meriwether_Stalker22 said:


> Very cool!!  I dive as well and absolutely love it!!
> 
> I raced Late model Dirt cars for years..........
> 
> awesome hopper..



That's Wild ,I started out in dirt ,and ended-up on the drag strip.. I got interested in the building of back-halfs and built mine from ground up . even narrowed the 9 inch .


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 25, 2012)

*Great way to*

pass time


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2012)

Lee Woodie said:


> pass time



That's awesome Lee!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 28, 2012)

Pretty neat stuff, y'all!  (And some great pictures to illustrate it too!).


----------



## carver (Jan 28, 2012)

I leap tall buildings in a single bound.


----------

